# -Home Dressed Bass Jigs-



## JignPig Guide

There's nothin' like knowing you're running low on bass jigs. Getting the project table out. And dressing up a handful exactly the way you want 'em.


----------



## lotaluck

Those look really cool. Got to be exciting geting the bite on your own jigs. I must say though the jig has always been next to nonexistent in my tackle. It's one technique I really never gained confidence in. Usually flipping or pitching something plastic. You got me rethinking this though. Again, they look wicked cool!!


----------



## backlashed

It's a lot of fun to tie your own. I buy from Lurepartsonline.com and also from Ebay.


----------



## cadman

JignPig Guide,
Those are some nice looking jigs, job well done.

For those of you that don't use jigs, they do catch bigger fish. I used to be a crankbait guy and never fished a jig until a couple of years ago. It's funny because I have been making and selling custom jigs for 8 years and never fished a jig. Well a guy showed me how to fish a jig and my number and sizes have doubled. I never looked back and now I only throw my own custom poured and painted jigs.


----------



## fishslim

Very nicely done!! Now go stick some pigs with them!!


----------



## JignPig Guide

There is no way this post has had over 5,000 views. Something has to be wrong with the counter on this post.

But anyway. Thanks folks for all the kind comments.


----------



## Scum_Frog

22,675 view now! lol........that is a TON of views jignpig lol......i like those jigs a lot....they remind me alot of the strike kings bitsy flip. Def goodlooking! How much can you put one together for roughly?


----------



## OhioBass12

Those look great! What kind of mold do you use?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

